# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Where to go in Europe

## Europe

Hi 

Travelling Europe isn't easy to plan so I thought I might give you some tips. I've seen a lot of this continent and to begin let me just give you an advice: Travelling it is very individual, so choose what ever interests you but don't make the mistake to plan just one or two days for an area - it wouldn't be worth it. 

1. Ireland: "The green island" with rough but beautiful nature and very friendly inhabitants. Pubs close at midnight but until then each little village has its every-day party. Dublin is very expensive but has a lovely old scenery and a lot of pubs. See pic.

2. Scotland to Iceland: Scotland is an even rougher place than Ireland and not so lively. The landscape is much more mountainous but offers stunning sites, not just because of the famous castles. The further north you go the colder it will get but it is always green and refreshing.

3. North England, Wales: It's an old industrial area that still hasn't overcome this image, even so cities like Manchester are remarkably modern. The country is very green and full with small villages, pretty much like everywhere else in Europe.

4. South England: Here it is warmer, especially on the southern coast with its old and classy beach towns. London is something special: A very traditional looking but absolutely modern city. The most expansive one in Europe and a trend-setter for the world. 

thanks

----------


## GFI

All these are good which are mentioned by you. But, I’d like to recommend visiting Ireland which is one of the prominent destinations in the world and third biggest island in Europe. You’ll find plenty of outstanding places which are famous in all over the world like Bunratty Castle, Rock of Cashel, Cliffs of Moher, Holy Cross Abbey and Blarney Castle.

----------


## jason

Well, I’d like to recommend London which is one of the cities where number of tourist comes from all over the world because of its historical places, majestic houses, serene green parks and zoo, interesting museums and art galleries etc.
The top places like Stonehenge, The Merlin Entertainment London Eye and Madame Tussauds.

----------


## andyroy

I love travelling but first i prefer to go in Europe in following places like
Greece
Denmark
London
Scotland
Rome 
these are my favourite places in Europe.

----------


## adrina34smit

All these are good place but i like Ireland more because it is tourism spots and there are so many places that offer numerous activities to participate and give chance to enjoy trip.

----------


## mathew999john

Last year, I visited in Paris, Rome, Switzerland and Zurich. I was 13 days in these countries and my full trip organised by Fly Time Tours and Travel Inc.

----------


## johan

Well, i was going to say forget Ibiza, as the other cities have so much more to offer. However, since your interests include beaches and nightlife, well, then I'd say forget Rome.

----------


## johan

best places for visit in Europe.
1. Baracelona
2. Paris
3. Berlin
4. Budapest
5. Lisbon
6. London
7. Prague
8. Amsterdam
9. Madrid
10. Rome

----------


## BartonDenley

This information is really good for traveller to knowing. It is true that Europe is the world's famous holiday destination where so many of tourist attraction points. Paris, London, Venice, Madrid, Frankfurt and Rome are my favourite holiday destination in Europe.

----------


## davidsmith36

Barcelona Spain, London England, Amsterdam Netherlands, Dublin Ireland, Bergen Norway, Seville Spain, Cinque Terre Italy all these are the places to must visit.

----------


## davidsmith36

Rome:
Roma is the can't-miss spot on your trip to Europe. The aroma of fresh Italian cooking wafts through alleys and historic sites sit at every turn. And although historians are a little skeptical about this epic entry into the world, most travelers are absolutely certain that there is something magical about Rome.

----------

